# Rain?



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Will ducks fly in the rain?


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

They will. They got to eat. And they fly low...


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok thanks, and I guess another question is how hard of rain can they take or will they fly no matter what to eat?


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

some of my best duck hunts have been in rain.


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

I guess I dont know the anser to that. It more like how much rain can you take out hunting.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

If you guys say ducks will fly I'll sit there and wait for them


----------



## The Warden (Jul 2, 2005)

I've never had any luck in the rain and I have hunted in it plenty.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Trapper and I rocked the ducks in the rain the last couple days. Its just not fun being out there.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, I went out, didn't see any. We'll see what Saturday brings, weather says it is supposed to be nice so maybe. I did see some floating down the river though


----------

